# Ocity Hosting LLC leaving ColoCrossing in Buffalo for Telehouse in New York City



## ocitysolutions (Mar 3, 2014)

The following email was just sent out to our dedicated server clients. VPS clients in Buffalo will be receiving a similar email shortly.



> Hello {Name Here},
> 
> We are contacting you today to inform you that we have terminated our colocation contract in Buffalo, NY. We have reached this difficult decision after facing several issues including but not limited to network peering issues, network latency issues, and misunderstandings with their onsite staff regarding hardware swaps. We have also had numerous clients express concerns about this location.
> 
> ...


----------



## jarland (Mar 3, 2014)

Congrats! This is a very good move for the quality of your services. I'll be keeping an eye out for offers at the new location.


----------



## drmike (Mar 3, 2014)

Another provider leaving Buffalo the same week as ipxCore....

Heck I ought to start running a moving truck from Buffalo to NYC/NJ....


----------



## Francisco (Mar 4, 2014)

drmike said:


> Another provider leaving Buffalo the same week as ipxCore....
> 
> Heck I ought to start running a moving truck from Buffalo to NYC/NJ....


Hah!

Nice pick Ocity!

It's a pretty decent drive. I'm assuming you'll take a lot of the roads we took to Jersey, and such

be sure to print off directions ahead of time. Aldryic had T-Mobile at the time and there was large

patches of area that we couldn't get a data signal. All the key places where we had to make turns we

thankfully had things figured out but still.

Francisco


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 4, 2014)

drmike said:


> Heck I ought to start running a moving truck from Buffalo to NYC/NJ....


You'll need this link and  this link if you're moving anyone to a DC in NYC


----------



## notFound (Mar 4, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> You'll need this link and  this link if you're moving anyone to a DC in NYC


Dang, I thought London was bad.. London is still bad, the datacenter I use happens to be just in the congestion charging zone, so it's a massive pain.


----------



## ocitysolutions (Mar 23, 2014)

Our team is in Buffalo. We have some time to kill so we went for a drive. I'm sure Buffalo had it's golden days but they are long gone. It seems that most of the city is available for lease.


----------



## Francisco (Mar 23, 2014)

ocitysolutions said:


> Our team is in Buffalo. We have some time to kill so we went for a drive. I'm sure Buffalo had it's golden days but they are long gone. It seems that most of the city is available for lease.


No time for footlocker?

Francisco


----------



## ocitysolutions (Mar 23, 2014)

Francisco said:


> No time for footlocker?
> 
> 
> Francisco


All the stores in mall were closed unfortunately.

We are in the datacenter making final preparations before de-racking everything.


----------



## Francisco (Mar 23, 2014)

ocitysolutions said:


> All the stores in mall were closed unfortunately.
> 
> We are in the datacenter making final preparations before de-racking everything.


I'll leave you to it then 

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Mar 23, 2014)

ocitysolutions said:


> Our team is in Buffalo. We have some time to kill so we went for a drive. I'm sure Buffalo had it's golden days but they are long gone. It seems that most of the city is available for lease.


Buffalo is real rough.  Something like 60% of the population has left since the 1950-60's....

Crime rate is running over double the US national rate.

See: http://www.city-data.com/crime/crime-Buffalo-New-York.html

Sadly, like most of the Great Lakes and the Rust Belt they are part of, times haven't been good in decades.   Buffalo is currently celebrating the near stoppage of year-to-year population decreases.  Meaning after decades, the amount of people moving out has drastically slowed.  Question is, has it slowed because who is left behind cannot afford to move and still wants to.  Captive audience syndrome that usually is accompanied by economic hardship, poverty and that crime thing.

None of that matters to the boys in the burbs though or to you, unless you visit the datacenter (yikes!) or the hood goes rioting.


----------



## ocitysolutions (Mar 23, 2014)

Everything has been de-racked and we are headed towards Telehouse.


----------



## drmike (Mar 24, 2014)

How is / has your move gone @ocitysolutions?   Did you actually get into the secret lair in Buffalo?


----------



## ocitysolutions (Mar 24, 2014)

drmike said:


> How is / has your move gone @ocitysolutions?   Did you actually get into the secret lair in Buffalo?


Overall, it went fairly well. We were allowed inside the ColoCrossing datacenter and the technicians that were on-duty were very friendly and helpful. 

We didn't really have much time to post this morning but we arrived pretty much exactly on schedule and had everything racked and plugged in soon after arriving. We had a slight delay in getting the network online but since its come up it has been doing well.

At this point all VPS services are online and any customers seeing issues should contact us.


----------



## concerto49 (Mar 24, 2014)

I wonder if advertising Buffalo, NY will now a unique location


----------



## drmike (Mar 24, 2014)

That @concerto49  funny.

Buffalo could be a unique place...  Perhaps the data center ownership there could expand the Dacentec model to cover that DC and their others... ho hum...


----------



## OSTKCabal (Mar 24, 2014)

I talk to Daniel and Harrison on an almost daily basis, very cool guys. Glad to see them take steps to improve their services for their clients in the region.


----------

